# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  زيادة منح وقروض للطلبة في الجامعات الرسمية العام الحالي الى 20ألف منحة وقرض

## saousana

زادت وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي المنح والقروض لطلبة الجامعات الرسمية لتصل الى اكثر من 20ألف منحة وقرض هذا العام بحسب أمين عام الوزارة الدكتور تركي عبيدات. وقال عبيدات الى وكالة الانباء الاردنية(بترا)  الثلاثاء ان عمادات شؤون الطلبة في الجامعات الرسمية تبدأ في 18 من الشهر الحالي باستقبال طلبات الطلبة الراغبين بالاستفادة من صناديق الدعم الجامعي.
وأضاف ان تقديم الطلبات يستمر لمدة شهر من خلال هذه العمادات التي بدورها ستزود الوزارة بالطلبات بعد تحديد الطلبات التي تنطبق عليها اسس المنح والقروض.
وبين انه تم تخصيص500 منحة للعام الحالي للطلبة من ابناء الوسط والشمال الملتحقين (المقبولين) في جامعتي الحسين بن طلال والطفيلة التقنية، كما تم تخصيص 400 منحة لطالبات التمريض الملتحقات بالجامعات الرسمية وستوزع هذه المنح على مختلف المحافظات والالوية، لافتا الى انه تم كذلك تخصيص 100 منحة "لمبادرة اهل الهمة".
واشار عبيدات الى ان الوزارة سمحت لطلبة كليات المجتمع التقدم للاستفادة من المنح والقروض شريطة ان لا يزيد عدد الاخوة المستفيدين من الصندوق على اثنين تتوزع عليهما بواقع منحة وقرض، مبينا ان هناك 1100 منحة.
ويذكر أن موارد صندوق دعم الطالب الجامعي تتمثل بتخصيص10بالمئة من قيمة الدعم الحكومي المخصص للجامعات سنويا إضافة الى اقتطاع جزء من موازنة التعليم العالي وكذلك التبرعات والهبات من القطاعين العام والخاص. (بترا)

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

حلو

----------

